# 幸得



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently came across the word 幸得 while reading a paragraph in Chinese. (I think it is a word, at least!)
Here is the whole sentence:
幸得一位跟团游的老年游客（由一位得过奥斯卡最佳男主的扮演）和一再被她责怪的“临时”司机一路相助，乔治亚跟一众游客的关系慢慢变得融洽起来，与大家一道在饱览那些珍贵的古希腊文化遗迹的同时，建立起难得的相互信任和友谊，并且跟那位司机走到一起，收获了一份浪漫的爱情。
I was wondering, how do you pronounce 得 here, and what does 幸得 mean? (I couldn't find it in the dictionary) Does it mean "fortunately"?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

Fortunately (幸), getting (得) help from the old tourist and driver...


----------



## Jack12345

SimonTsai said:


> Fortunately (幸), getting (得) help from the old tourist and driver...


幸（xing 4），高兴pleasure，happy, 福气good fortunate。
得（de 2），获得。
幸得 is not a word, but a phrase composed of tow words (or tow characters). Here the meaning is "It's nice(fortunate) to receive a hand from (get help from)..."
Excuse me for my unidiomatic English.


----------



## forgoodorill

I would say 多亏 or 多亏了 in ordinary Chinese. 
@Jack12345 . No problem, there are always have room to improve, for everyone.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

幸，侥幸、幸亏。
得，获得、得到。


----------



## corner1912

It is two words: “有幸得到”


----------



## Ghabi

yuechu said:


> Does it mean "fortunately"?


It's "Thanks to ..."


----------



## forgoodorill

Ghabi said:


> It's "Thanks to ..."


----------



## SimonTsai

I am here to add

that the usual collocation is '幸得＿＿相助', as it is in the quoted text, with the blank typically filled with '兄臺' or '貴人'; and
that unlike '_thanks to_', we do not use '幸得' with irony.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!  It looks like it is two words and not one. Good to know!



Jack12345 said:


> Excuse me for my unidiomatic English.


No need to apologize! Your English is very good! (Just to help you both: tow-->two; good fortunate-->good fortune)
@forgoodorill "there are always have room to improve "-->"There is always room to improve"



SimonTsai said:


> that unlike '_thanks to_', we do not use '幸得' with irony.


It is possible to use this phrase with and without irony, but (after thinking about it), you are right that some people do use it sarcastically.

Thanks again to all of you!


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 幸得_百度百科：(1).幸而；幸亏。《史记·卫将军骠骑列传》：“臣幸得待罪行间，赖陛下神灵，军大捷，皆诸校尉力战之功也。”


百度百科是不是弄錯了???   「幸得待罪行間」好像是「有幸得以 (or 有幸能够) 任命行伍之中」的意思吧!


> *幸得*司机和一位老年游客一路相助，她跟一众游客的关系才慢慢变得融洽起来


這裡「幸得」是一個詞，「幸虧、虧得、幸好、幸而、好在、還好」的意思，表示由於XX (e.g., 某人帮助或某有利條件) 才有了某種好結果 (e.g., 避免了不良後果、解脫了困境、或得到了好處)。如 "thanks to" (when used for saying that someone or something is responsible for something good that happened) ==> 強調因果.  言下之意: 要是沒有XX, 就不可能有那個好結果.


> 若*幸得*您的青睐，本公司将为您提供完善的售后服务


這裡「幸得」是兩個詞：幸 + 得, “有幸得到”的意思.


----------



## forgoodorill

Thanks,yuechu!


Skatinginbc said:


> *強調因果*. 言下之意: 要是沒有XX, 就不可能有那個好結果.


 yuechu， 你可以參考Skatinginbc的回復。


Skatinginbc said:


> 這裡「幸得」是兩個詞：幸 + 得, “有幸得到”的意思.



這句*強調可能性*（在此句中，青睞是禮貌用語）


----------



## Jack12345

幸得, if as one word, can not be looked up in 《辞海》or any other official Chinese dictionary.
It is can be looked up in 百度百科, but it's not official or formal.
So, I still not sure it is one word.
And every Chinese character has its full semantic content, it is also can be called a word but not a character like English.
So I still think 幸得 is composed of tow words, 幸 and 得. And all the meaning explained above come from these two words.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Jack12345 said:


> 幸得, if as one word, can not be looked up in 《辞海》or any other official Chinese dictionary.


《國語辭典. 幸得》多虧、幸虧。《儒林外史》第一五回：「他原來結交我是要借我騙胡三公子！幸得胡家時運高，不得上算。」
幸得胡家時運高 = 幸虧胡家時運高 ≠ 幸虧獲得胡家時運高 ≠ 有幸得到胡家時運高 ≠ 有幸得以胡家時運高 ==> 幸得 = 幸虧 ≠ 幸 + 得 (e.g., 幸虧獲得, 有幸得到, 有幸得以, etc.).
In this case, 幸得 (= 幸虧 ⊃ 幸 but ⊅ 得, and ‘幸得’ ⊃ ‘由於’, 強調因果) is non-compositional.  That is to say, its meaning is not the predictable sum of the meanings of its component.


----------



## Jack12345

O.k., Skatinginbc, you are right. I can find it in web now. Thank you.


----------



## Skatinginbc

另外, 其發音如下：
(1) 幸得 xìng dé: 幸而得到 ==> 幸 (副詞 ) + 得  (動詞 ) + 受詞 (名詞 ) , e.g.,「幸得政府巨額助資」.
(2) 幸得 xìng de: 幸虧、多虧, 如「虧得」kuī de (ㄎㄨㄟ　˙ㄉㄜ) ==> 幸 (副詞 ) + 得  (助詞 ) + 子句, e.g.,「幸得政府樂意資助」.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 幸得 xìng de: 幸虧、多虧 [...] ==> 幸 (副詞) + 得 (助詞) + 子句


After a rethink, I subscribe to your view that '幸得' in this context is one word and is followed by a clause, rather than a phrase or a word. '相' in '相助' refers to the person that was being helped (as that in '實不相瞞' and '恕不相送').

'虧' is analogous to '_owing to_' in meaning. In Mandarin, we say, '我欠你一份人情'.


----------



## forgoodorill

1.“幸得”我更喜欢用多亏(了)，或者幸亏。说实话，“幸得”，我没听过
2.幸得政府巨額助資-
   我也没听过这样的表述方式，虽然可以理解，可以明白。一般用这类含义的，都在CCAV.等一些媒体。例如:
    多亏了党的政策补贴，XX地方今年大丰收
    正是依托党的支持，人民得以安居乐业。
    等等
   一般用这个含义的，都在正式场合。日常生活中，直接感谢。

    还有在一些文艺作品中，也有类似表达，例如本山大叔(赵本山)的小品中:
     感谢党！感谢人民！感谢父老乡亲！感谢天气预报！

      说到这儿，想他了。

      还有一个场合，也有这个含义的表达:
      不是我学得好，还是老师教的好啊!

       最后总结下:其实不用太纠结这些用法，意思。顺其自然，能听懂，不别扭，就好。汉语分析性很高，有时候是很便利，有时候，容易走火入魔。
       另外，每个人，表述习惯也不同，有人喜欢这样说，有人喜欢那样说。说到底，都是为了说，只要不把话说死，大家永远可以说下去。

        以上，只是个人的一点意见，如果不足，还望大家指教。


----------



## albert_laosong

forgoodorill said:


> “幸得”我更喜欢用多亏(了)，或者幸亏。说实话，“幸得”，我没听过


幸得有可能在一些半文半白的话本小说之类更常见，当代汉语其实也不算非常少见我觉得，尤其当说一些场面话的时候，更常用到这种半文半白的词儿，在这种场面话用多亏幸亏的话，相比而言可能没有幸得那么文雅。所以觉得幸得其实是个挺好的词儿。


----------



## forgoodorill

albert_laosong said:


> 在这种场面话用多亏幸亏的话，相比而言可能没有幸得那么文雅。所以觉得幸得其实是个挺好的词儿。


个人偏好问题； 但说实话，我觉得，“幸得”像是一个用店小二语气说出来的话。 (我脑袋已经浮现出这个画面了)
而且，我在日常生活中，很其他人，也不用“多亏”“幸亏”这些词语了。如果想要表示感谢，直接感谢。这两个词语，主要用于第三人称视角的叙述。


----------



## albert_laosong

幸得 is a Chinese phrase more used in formal public speech, it sounds kind of more elegant than similar phrases like 幸亏(得到），多亏（得到） which are used in more informal contexts.
For example you can see such scenes often in history dramas, where an old gentleman thank others, saying 幸得各位鼎力相助，老朽不胜感激。 

I think it's one of those ancient phrases that's still used in modern contexts sometimes, but only in formal speech.

我在想幸得所使用场景的时候，脑子里面冒出来的是老先生、乡绅、官员之类的在发表讲话，感谢别人的帮助之类，例如幸得各位鼎力相助，老朽不胜感激。
店小二应该是用不到这种词儿的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

對我個人而言，「幸得」(xìng dé: 有幸得到）as in「幸得各位鼎力相助，老朽不胜感激」有古風，但無地方色彩。「幸得」(xìng de = 幸虧）則聽起來像是清朝地方 (江浙一带）官話, 有古風和地方色彩。其地方色彩來自「得」的特殊助詞用法，和「虧得」kuī de 的流行區應當相近。


yuechu said:


> 幸得一位跟团游的老年游客（由一位得过奥斯卡最佳男主的扮演）和一再被她责怪的“临时”司机一路相助，乔治亚跟一众游客的关系慢慢变得融洽起来


這句作者是 yuntai，江蘇連雲港人。


> 「他原來結交我是要借我騙胡三公子！幸得胡家時運高，不得上算。」


說話者是馬二先生，處州人（今浙江麗水）





> 明末清初 李漁《奈何天·軟誆》：“虧得你度量寬宏能受；我設身處地，委實難留。”


 李渔生於南直隸雉皋（今江蘇省如皋市）。祖籍是浙江金華府蘭溪縣夏李村人。


----------



## forgoodorill

谢谢回复，老宋。那个所谓店小二的回复，纯属个人观点，无凭无据。而且我说的是，有点类似他的*语气*，不一定是从他嘴里说出，但是符合大家对他(之前个人觉得有)的印象。你这个回复，也有可能。 (我现在也可以想到这个场景，很符合他们的身份)


----------



## albert_laosong

「他原來結交我是要借我騙胡三公子！幸得胡家時運高，不得上算。」 
这里的这个幸得，感觉和其他幸得的用法不太一样。这个幸得和“虧得你度量寬宏能受”中的亏得应该是一个意思和用法。而和幸得=幸亏得到，不是一个意思和用法。


----------



## Skatinginbc

幸亏他們一路相助 
幸亏得到他們一路相助 （“得到” 是累贅）
幸亏得到巡警*的*及时救助 
幸亏巡警及时救助


----------



## albert_laosong

是的，在这里“得到”是多余的。幸得这个词儿，需要用在合适的上下文和场合，否则不文不白，就很别扭。


----------

